# Pong Grafikgestaltung



## asiolayer (9. Jul 2011)

hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne das spiel pong grafisch umgestalten um es für eine interaktive rauminstallation zu verwenden. vom programmieren selbst hab ich leider überhaupt keine ahnung, zugegeben. mir würde es dabei hauptsächlich um die gestaltung des raums/ der spieleplattform und des spieldesigns gehen. 

nun zu meiner frage: gibt es vielleicht ein leichtverständliches tutorial um das spiel nachzubauen, welches ich dann ggf. nach meinen vorstellungen abändern kann? Sprich: Grafiken ersetzen, Sound, Spielgröße abändern ect.

oder

hat vielleicht jemand von euch pong bereits programmiert und würde mir netterweise den code zur verfügung stellen?  Würde mich natürlich mit meiner grafisch abgeänderten version revangieren falls da interesse bestünde.

ist es überhaupt möglich die grafikelemente (Ball, Schläger, Hintergrund) gegen neue auszutauschen? evtl auch gegen videodateien bzw gifs oder flashs?

wäre super wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet. 

Danke schonmal
have a nice day


----------



## Volvagia (9. Jul 2011)

Ich würde dir davon abraten. Sobald auch nur ein sehr kleines Problem entsteht hast du keine Chance mehr. Such dir lieber einen Programmierer, mit dem du zusammen arbeitest.
Das Austauschen von Ressourcen ist i. d. R. immer möglich, den Typ zu ändern aber nicht ohne weiteres.

Aber sag mal, was du genau willst. Weiß leider nicht was "Interaktive Rauminstallation" ist und finde dazu nichts, vielleicht kann ich das ja. ^^


----------



## asiolayer (9. Jul 2011)

Vielleicht sagt dir das Thema "Projection Mapping" oder "Video Mapping ja was. Dabei handelt es sich um Bild- oder Videoprojektionen auf architektonischen Oberflächen. Hier mal ein Video

TubeMotion - Watch Movies Online - Insane Video Mapping Projections

In die Richtung solls gehen nur in einem "etwas" kleineren Rahmen und eben nicht als Video sondern als steuerbares Spiel und auch nicht auf einer Hausfassade sondern auf Wasser  

Hab jetzt leider noch keine konkreten Bilder, die ich hier posten könnte, sondern nur einige Ideen. Darum wollte ich erstmal in erfahrung bringen wie aufwendig ein solches vorhaben wäre. Ich dachte dass ich mich selbst in java reinarbeiten könnte bzw. es auch quellen gibt, auf die man zugreifen kann.

Aber es wäre natürlich viel besser wenn ich jemanden finden könnte, der mir als Programmierer zur seite steht. Besser gings ja garnicht. Denkst du, dass du es kannst?!


----------



## pro2 (9. Jul 2011)

Wegen einem Tutorial -> YouTube - ‪How to Program Pong in Java - Part 1 of 8‬&rlm;
Nimmt halt etwas Zeit in Anspruch, aber erfordert nicht unbedingt Vorkenntnisse, wenn man es einfach nur nachmacht! 

Auch der Source Code ist zum Download verfügbar. Problem sind halt Anpassungen, wenn du nicht weißt wie, brauchst du jemanden, der dir hilft..


----------



## Volvagia (9. Jul 2011)

Hier schnell mal ein Pong zusammengebastelt.
http://178.77.101.236/ppws/pong.jar

Der Ball ändert die Richtung zufällig, finde ich interessanter als das Standartspiel.

Verstehe aber immer noch nicht, was du jetzt machen willst. Das Spiel an eine Hauswand projektzieren? ???:L


----------



## asiolayer (10. Jul 2011)

wow, nicht schlecht. beeindruckend dass du das so schnell geschrieben hast. Dieser zufällige Winkel den der Ball beim abprallen annimmt finde ich interessant, aber ich würde bei meiner variante doch eher zur klassischen einfallswinkel=ausfallswinkel geschichte tendieren. schön wäre wenn die geschwindigkeit des balls bei zunehmender spieldauer zunimmt. also je öfter der ball abprallt...


also, was ich genau damit machen will lässt sich nicht so einfach in ein paar sätzen erklären. habs auch noch nicht konkret ausformuliert.  es wird ein projekt für mein studium. (media art und design) dieses pong-spiel soll ein teil von einem gestaltungskonzept sein. ich möchte im öffentlichen raum kleine autonome projektionsplattformen bauen, welche eine interaktive und kommunikative komponente enthalten, die auf den ort eingehen. ich hoffe das ist so nachvollziehbar.

@pro2

danke für den link. welches programm benutzt der typ im video um das spiel zu programmieren? sorry, blöde frage, aber ich weis es echt nicht  meinst du mit dem source code das fertig programmierte spiel? könntest du mir dazu bitte auch einen link schicken?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (10. Jul 2011)

asiolayer hat gesagt.:


> ich möchte im öffentlichen raum kleine autonome projektionsplattformen bauen, welche eine interaktive und kommunikative komponente enthalten, die auf den ort eingehen. ich hoffe das ist so nachvollziehbar.


???:L



asiolayer hat gesagt.:


> welches programm benutzt der typ im video um das spiel zu programmieren?


JCreator. Aber letztendlich ist es egal, ob du es mit Eclipse,Netbeans,IntelliJ IDEA, JCreator oder einem normalen Texteditor machst. Letzteres setzt allerdings ein wenig mehr Kenntnisse voraus.


----------



## ARadauer (10. Jul 2011)

kunst


----------



## asiolayer (10. Jul 2011)

ich hab jetzt auch mal ne kleine videoskizze zusammengebaut, damit es besser nachvollziehbar wird, was ich gerne machen würde. anscheinend besteht da ja noch einiges an klärungsbedarf 

konzeptvideo_pong installation on Vimeo

ich erkläre es am besten nochmal von neu. ich würde gerne das spiel pong mit einem überarbeiteten design nachbauen und es auf Wasser projizieren. der ort der projektion wird quasi zum thema...also ist das thema wasser. das ganze soll dann frei zur verfügung stehen. das heisst jeder der bock hat kann vorbei kommen und zocken...und solche konzepte würde ich gerne an verschiedenen orten errichten. eins davon ist eben pong. gibts noch fragen?

zum video: ich habe mir jetzt einfach mal auf die schnelle irgendwelche stockfotos genommen und  eingesetzt. ein jpeg anstelle des pong-schlägers zu setzten dürfte ja kein problem darstellen. ginge das auch mit einem video von einem echten taucher? mir ginge es um die bewegung der beine. das würde ich dann gerne als enlosschleife schneiden. die bewegung im spiel bliebe animiert. die tischtennisplatte wäre auch nur ein statisches foto also wohl kein problem. den ball würde ich gerne animieren. es wäre cool, wenn man das aufprallen simulieren könnte. meint ihr das wäre möglich?


----------



## pro2 (11. Jul 2011)

asiolayer hat gesagt.:


> @pro2
> 
> danke für den link. welches programm benutzt der typ im video um das spiel zu programmieren? sorry, blöde frage, aber ich weis es echt nicht  meinst du mit dem source code das fertig programmierte spiel? könntest du mir dazu bitte auch einen link schicken?



Videobeschreibung


----------



## Fu3L (11. Jul 2011)

Es wäre sicherlich auch nicht schwierig, irgendwie einzelne Bilder aus dem Video auszuschneiden und die dann nacheinander vom Programm anzeigen zu lassen. Man lässt eine Variable mitlaufen, die wird alle x-millisekunden erhöht und dann wird das nächste Bild genommen. Wird ein Maximalwert y erreicht, wird die Variable wieder auf 0 gesetzt und somit das erste Bild angezeigt. Das scheint für mich das kleinste Problem zu sein^^
Das gleiche gilt sicherlich auch für den Ball (man nimmt halt noch eine Variable, die speichert, ob gerade ein Aufprall stattfand und damit entscheidet, ob eine andere Sequenz abgespielt wird)


----------

